#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-01
<dariusH> Nos da
<ianto> Noswaith da
<ianto> dariusH: You monitoring #42?
<dariusH> Nope, haven't been on irc in a while
<ianto> Fair enough then, just quering about bailiffs and halls
<dariusH> depressionbot?
<dariusH> thats new
<dariusH> and why may I ask?
<ianto> Cause I wanna know if my TV & PS3 are at risk :p
<ianto> Or even my laptop
<ianto> Well technically the TV is my sisters since I nicked it for uni and the PS3 I can always say are my nephews since they play it a lot.
<dariusH> what did you do?
<ianto> A few months ago I was in London and spraypainted the BBC building on Wood Lane
<dariusH> ah your welsh terrorism :P
<ianto> Freedom fighting!
<dariusH> the fact that it's dark at 4.45 is a serious deterrant from going to certain uni "activities"
<ianto> Only just returned to this town after being held against my will -_-
<dariusH> no great loss to aber really
<ianto> dariusH: Someone in #42 who used to go out with teh Humph's daughter
<ianto> From Cefn Saeson
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-03
<AlanBell> ianto: hi
<Kaia_> has anyone heard from ianto in the past 24hrs?
<Mr___T> no
<Mr___T> but I wouldn;t expect to :)
<Kaia_> :/
<Mr___T> had a random day of visiting estate agents and things
<Mr___T> went to see a few houses :D
#ubuntu-cym 2011-11-04
<Mr__T> hi
<Kaia_> dariusH: are you around?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-30
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> afternoonings markjones :)
<markjones> I now have DNS access for -cym. I now need to set up the new site.
<brobostigon> :)
<Espreon> Good afternoon, people.
<brobostigon> afternoonings Espreon :)
<markjones> What's Occurin'?
<brobostigon> markjones: not alot, just watching something on bbc2, and you?
<markjones> doing train work :)
<brobostigon> :)
<plod> sut mae
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-02
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plod> heya
<brobostigon> good morning plod :)
<plod> how are you
<brobostigon> plod: not bad, getting better, and you?
<markjones> lots of stuff flying about :)
<markjones> (on Google+, Facebook, and on the Mailing lists)
<brobostigon> yes :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-03
<brobostigon> good morning eveyrone.
<plod> brobostigon: yeah good sorry took me so long to reply
<brobostigon> plod: i wa spreoocupied aswell, fixing a problem in debian, as to a failiure in udev and props, which caused it to fail to boot, after kernel load.
<plod> uhoh
<plod> nothing too bad i hoped
<brobostigon> plod: just boot failiure, made some confgi file changes, and it is now booting, and mouse and keyboard work, but things like top etc, dont work properly.
<plod> :/
<plod> not good
<brobostigon> agreed. yes. but i fixed it.
<brobostigon> partially.
<plod> well thats always good
<plod> but fully is always better
<plod> been noticing my vms failing to boot recently but virtual power cycle fixing
<brobostigon> yes, i agree.
<brobostigon> hmm.
<plod> but not debian
<plod> running that on work desktop and coding vm here
<brobostigon> ah.
<plod> ubuntu in my vm cluster
<plod> really loving some of their server stuff
<plod> that and ansible
<brobostigon> plod: ah, not used ubuntu as a server, i have only used debian.
<plod> well I hadn't
<plod> but then cam
<plod> came across vmbuilder
<plod> and I am hooked
<brobostigon> ah.
<plod> mostly used centos rhe up untill tha tpont
<brobostigon> i had tried redhat as desktop, and broke it failiry quickly last time. huge package problems. only one, i havent had problem with was debian stable. i use debian sid/unstable on my desktop, but such problems are expected there.
<plod> wheezy on work desktop
<plod> still using windows on this laptop at home but use virtualbox wheezy if i need to do any work
<plod> and tbh putty to a shell for heavy lifting
<brobostigon> plod: in source.list, i specify stable/unstable etc, not the codename. i am just used to doing that.
<plod> hehe
<brobostigon> sources.list*
<plod> I am wondering about going back to ubuntu on the desktop
<plod> but really am not a fan of unity
<plod> preffer gnome 2.0
<brobostigon> plod: there is now a ubuntu gnome remix.
<plod> entrestente
<plod> not gnome shell
<brobostigon> plod: well, gnome2 is no longer maintained, and became unmaintainable, eventually.
<plod> :(
<brobostigon> plod: i use gnome3 and gnome-shell from sid and experimental, and compile some parts myself, it is very good now, compared to previous versions, and has improved by billions of miles.
<plod> well i liked it was more my pcs werent good enough to run it
<plod> though home pc and this one would prob be okay
<brobostigon> plod: you just need opengl, and accelerated graphics support. even my eeepc 900 can run it, and that is most basic.
<plod> maybe ill give it a whirl
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
